# Ghost Mantis questions



## Viking (May 22, 2019)

I am a newbie. I apologize if they is old info. I want to start a breeding group.

What age or sizer can you determine sex? L3 or more

I thought green means female. The head is symmetrical and wider.

Males have head tip twisted to one side and narrower than a female. The color is tan or brown. True or false

Wings are L6.

How big is adult? How to estimate adult size juveniles have tails sticking up?
?


----------



## hysteresis (May 22, 2019)

I had a hard time with ghosts. Maybe i3/4.

The Crown is the easiest telltale. Males have more kink and have narrower sections. Females have one kink at the Crown is wider. More ribbon like. 

I have a green female and would say that that's a fair way to tell, although someone may have had a male that transitioned through green. I don't know. 

I don't think P. paradoxa get much bigger than 2".

Colour varies from light tan to extremely dark brown (almost black). Both genders. 

Males have longer more prominent antennae.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 22, 2019)

L3 is the earliest stage that gender can be determined. Wings are L8. 

The mantids colors won't show until L4-L6. Color is not a great way to sex as females are not always green, and those that are don't show green until later instars. 

For some reason I can't post an image, but Google 'How to sex ghost mantis' and you should get some easy answers. 

EDIT: Looks like hysteresis answered most of your questions. We must have been typing at the same time.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Viking (May 22, 2019)

The green one is at least L5. The distance from the 4 legs to the tip of her head is over 1 inch. I have two L4 both pale tan. I think one is male and the other I questions. The 6 L3 at least 4 look male to me. I am not a pro. I just bought a ooth that arrived today. I will get some to breed one way or other. I suspect that I can figure how to sell the extras.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 23, 2019)

Post some pics of their faces. We can tell you easily what gender they are. Your green ghost is female, because there are almost no green males.

- MantisGirl13


----------

